# Seadrift Shrimpfest 30th Annual



## jaxonfish (Apr 5, 2006)

30th Annual Shrimpfest
Seadrift, Texas
June 11 & 12th, 2010

Celebrate 30 years of Shrimpfest on June 11 & 12th, 2010 Seadrift, Texas. Relax on Seadrift's beautiful bayfront, there are plenty of events to participate in: softball tournament, volleyball, horseshoes and washers, karaoke, seafood cook-off & arts/crafts/food booths. Tourneys include: softball, kid's fishing, volleyball & horseshoes/washers.

Bands to Perform: Friday - Los IV Del Barrio, Sat. - Country Crossin, Rhythm of the Road & Saturday's night - CHARLIE ROBISON!

More info & vendor apps at find out more http://www.seadriftchamber.com/site/ or call 361.785.3424. 
Visit Shrimpfest's FaceBook page by clicking here http://bit.ly/crvQkc


----------



## j_fish (May 26, 2010)

*Update to Shrimpfest, Seadrift, Texas*

Don't miss out on two days of partyn' on the bay front overlooking beautiful San Antonio Bay in Seadrift, Texas!

Celebrate the 30th anniversary of Shrimpfest on June 11 & 12th, 2010. Relax, catch some sun and enjoy 2 days of events. The Schedule of Events has been posted online!! And it's only a $5.00 gate fee...doesn't get any better than that.

Tournaments:
Horseshoes Tournament
Washers Tournament
Volleyball Tournament
Softball Tournament
Kid's Fishing Tournament - (2-12 years)

Plus tons of contests for adults and kids:
Gulf Cart Scavenger Hunt
Boat Parade
Adult Karaoke Contest
Beer Can Regatta
Fun Run Bike Rally
5K Run & Walk
Shrimp Eating Contest
Seafood Cookoff
Three Legged Race
Kid's Crab Race
Kid's Tin Boat Race
Kid's Karaoke Contest
Beauty Pageants, Ms. Shrimpfest, Jr. Miss Shrimpfest
Miss Bayrat
Food Booths
Craft Booths
and much more...

Friday night there will be a BOAT PARADE! All vessels are welcome, from kayaks to shrimp boats to motor boats - all are invited. Line up at Seadrift Harbor at 7pm on June 11.

Bands to Perform: Friday - Los IV Del Barrio
Saturday Music Fest: Country Crossin', Rhythm of the Road & Saturday night Charlie Robison is playing!

Come hungry and support the food booths plus check out the arts and crafts. Approximately 50 craft and food booths are signed up. Oh and if you run out of cash we will have an ATM there for you! Bring a friend or 10, help spread the word to everyone 30th Shrimpfest will be bigger and better than ever!!!

For a schedule of events, vendor applications, event sign up forms and to find out more about Shrimpfest, Seadrift, TX click here. http://www.seadriftchamber.com/site/?page_id=27

View our Facebook page here http://bit.ly/crvQkc

Make sure to check out the store page for 30th Anniversary t-shirts, hats & cookbooks. Click here http://bit.ly/bt9TBi


----------

